# Black Phantom Tetra full of eggs



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

I need some advice please. One of my BPT is full of eggs. She has been this way for about 4 weeks. I have moved her and one of the males to my 5.5 gallon QT tank with some hornwort. From what I've see on line, my Ph is to high for them to spawn. (Ph 8.5). I never planned on breeding, I just want my female to survive.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If she can't or doesn't want to spawn she can absorb the eggs.
Are you sure it's not bloat or dropsy or something like that?


----------



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

I have treated her with a wormer, fed peas soaked in garlic and tried an Epsom Salt bath. She does not have the pine cone look of dropsey. She looks so uncomfortable.
Her photo is on my profile.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How often/how much do you feed?She looks big ,but healthy!Possibly she is getting too much food?


----------



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

I feed two small feedings daily during the week and skip weekend feeding. I rotate between flakes, pellets and frozen bloodworms. Twice a week I drop 1 algae pellet ( broken up) in for my 3 Zipper Loaches. None of the other fish are fat or bloated. I have 6 BPT, 4 WCMM, 3 Zipper Loaches and a Crowntail Betta in the 36 gallon.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They'll all do fine being fed once a day.But sounds like it is just a individual issue.
Good luck!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I had one and she absorb her eggs.


----------

